# Husband has fibromyalgia.Need information



## Guest (Mar 13, 1999)

Hi, My husband has Fibromyalgia and it isso hard to find information.I have found afew websites but they seem to conflict witheach other. Does this affect your jointsand hands. Whenever he works alot it reallybothers him.Also, do you know if IBD is associated with this. I have IBD but notfibromyalgia but I think he has both.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 1999)

Hi Summer,There are a lot of books on Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatique. What has pretty much helped me is that I went to a Naturopath doctor and took a lot of vitamins, he detoxed my body. It really helped me greatly. I also have IBS and a underactive thyroid. Did you husband have his thyroid checked? A underactive thyroid you will have the same symptoms as Fibromyaligia. If you are interested in the natural way of healing there is a really helpful web site: drweil.com. Post your problem on their boards and they will tell you what herbs and vitamins that will help your husband. After 1 1/2 of pain and fatigue - using the natural therapy I am able to workout in a gym for 1 hour per day which was a major accomplishment for me after being so sick. Doctors never gave me anything to help the symptoms of Fibromyalgia - I was told this was something I just had to live with. I highly recommend seeing a naturopath doctor to help your husband. Health Food stores/Yoga instructors would know of one closest to you. Best of luck.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Summer,Welcome!!My husband is the fibro person in our family. One of his first symptoms was hand pain and swollen hands. They did tests for arthritus. Has your husband had a firm diagnosis with the other diseases ruled out?His hands got worse and worse as other symptoms began to appear. He has high blood pressure and is on medication for it. The dr. decided that his meds might be contributing and changed them.. Indeed they were. It was not an over night cure, but they are much better and after a year don't seem to be getting worse like before.One of the sights with a great deal of info. that someone on the ibs board recommended is Jim Roaches Fibromyalgia Page. But yes, many of the ideas are in conflict. Our quandry on this board is: is cfs the same or realted to fms. How come sometimes yes, and sometimes no?Come visit us again.Rose


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 1999)

I thought Cronic Fatigue Syndrome (CFS) was caused by the Bars-Epstein virus. I have never heard that it was related to Fibromyalgia. However, I talked to an older woman in my community who told me she had been diagnosed with something call Polymyalgia and after a number of pain racked years it went completely away never to return! Maybe there is hope for us all (smile).


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Linda, That is also what I read last fall that most theroies linked epstein barr with cfs. Than what I began reading was that cfs and fibro were related. Now they seem to be seperating them out again..Kate, epstein barr is the virus connected to mono. But some get it more than once and may have slightly different sypmtoms. A few years back it was thought that if mono reoccurred it was than epstein barr. These people were miserable and in pain many times for months to get better and than relapse. See a familiar pattern here. What I read last fall stated that they now beleived many that sufferd with what was classified the epstein barr virus were patients suffering from cfs. So the question is why then did they group fibro with cfs and then a few months later seem to be separting fibro from cfs as well as the mfs


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 1999)

Oh, Rose - you have asked the question of the day! That's interesting info on the Epstein Barr virus, though. I carry it as well. Do you remember me telling you that as time goes on, they will find out all sorts of things that shouldn't be --- are??? I'm betting that they'll *finally* discover a link between fibro, ibs, and cfs (as well as mfs). In fact, my friend who has multiple sclerosis read an interesting article linking ms to possibly fibro a while back!!! (I'm afraid I didn't get the name and she can't remember where she read it - drat!) I am convinced that the medical community - as it grows up and matures and begins to take us seriously - will be shocked when they discover the missing links! I'm fuming again, aren't I? But it makes me so mad that there is so little known about fibro-ibs-cfs-mfs (and probably others we don't know about yet) and yet the doctors and regular folks are so quick to criticize and dismiss our symptoms. Well, where else can I unload but to you guys about this!Anyway, to get back to the subject - Linda - as Rose said - they are all over the board on these symptoms. Depending on which net page, or which book you read - you get a whole different take on these illnesses! That's what makes it so difficult to diagnose them.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Kate, I thought ibs was one of the symptoms of fibro.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 1999)

Believe it or not, Rose, I've been places where they even separate THOSE two. I know. It's terribly confusing! (I'm SURE they are related - so there!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 1999)

Hi Summer,I have fibromyalgia, chronic fatigue,rheumatiod arthritis and IBD. You canread some valuable and potentially lifesaving information about "AntibioticTherapy" at www.rheumatic.org<br />Go to "Frequently asked questions"...and I "think" it's question #14 thattalks about FM. There is informationfrom Dr. Weg in New Jersey there. They also have information on manyother doctors who do the "Anti-infective"therapy with "certain" antibiotics.I can say for myself that it has helped me, but I still have a longway to go. I don't know where you livebut many people travel to go to doctorsthat do this type of treatment. There also is Dr. Barry Beaty in Ft. Worth, TX.phone # (817) 737-6464. Dr. Beatydoes "not" have his info posted on thewww.rheumatic.org site, but everythingthat Dr. Weg does(YOU CAN PRINT DR.WEG'SINFORMATION) Dr. Beaty does the sametreatments.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

My hands and feet every morning when I get up, and my fingers are swollen. This goes away, however, with movement.There are a lot of people who have come to the fibro meetings and do not have IBS.Dr. Jacob Teitelbaum who has cfs and treats those with cfs, and fms has tried thyroid treatments with his patients successfully. His perameters are different, however, and thus his treatment is controversial with many Endocrinologists (like mine for instance). Teitelbaum also treats, (especially those with IBS symptoms) for Candida and Food allergies.I am deathly afraid of taking antibiotics now, as I believe they caused my Candida/Food Allergy reaction in the first place, and I don't want to go back there after being successfully treated for them with an antifungal (Diflucan), and staying away from the foods identified that I am sensitive to.I would like to try the natural Amour Thyroid, low dose, temporary treatment to stimulate the Thyroid, as I would think that would increase my stamina. I would think, however, it is not without risk and one should be monitored by a phyisician.------------------[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 08-28-99).]


----------

